# sweet potato fries



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have tried to make sweet potato fries twice, and I cannot get them to crisp up the way I would like.

Can anyone tell me how to get crispy fries from baking? I really dont want to deep fry these things, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## theswedishchef (May 30, 2007)

We make these at my work and our recipes tells us to bake them untill tender. When they are cooled off and put into our chef's case they become limp and soggy like. I think frying may be the only option. I havent tried this personally but would like some feedback on how this works out.


----------



## texastoast (May 5, 2007)

This is just an idea. I know when I have made french fries from potatoes I have frozen them before frying and they came out crispier. Maybe it would work with sweet potatoes.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I make sweet tater fries a lot and even fried, they don't stay crisp. This was discussed on another forum and seemed to be the way it is.
They cook quickly in the fryer because of the sugar, so just make small batches or in my case cook to order.

Maybe some one else has an idea???


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's always amazed me that for how hard a raw sweet potato is that it is so soft and moist when cooked. 

You need to get rid of some of that moisture before frying is my guess. Maybe par bake them first at a medium low temp to drive out some moisture? Or maybe press them on some paper towel lined baking sheets? 

Phil


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I found this recipe for Sweet Potato chips that are baked with no fat which has some handy hints for drying out the potatoes - not sure if its exactly what you're after but worth a look

Oven Baked Sweet Potato Chips Recipe | Recipezaar

They're more like crisps/game chips I think, could be served hot or cold.

Then there's this one that seems to have some praise from users, as long as you don't overload the tray

Unfried Sweet Potato Fries Recipe | Recipezaar

Good Luck! Let us know how it goes


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't know if it's possible. Even when cooked in the fryer, you have to practically overcook/burn them to get them crispy, and they don't stay that way for long. My suggestion would be to blanch them in water first, then throw them in the oven at high heat...ie: 450+.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I think it's an unfortunate reality of sweet potatoes that they do not crisp up in the same way as a russet or yukon gold.

However, I have seen places that use some dredging in order to keep the potatoes exterior crisp after frying. Perhaps that's a good solution (unless you don't like your fries to have a thin coating)?


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

An old thread, but the missus wants to make sweet potato fries tonight.....any way to dredge and get em' crispy? 

what's the best way to fry them? bake em? blanch then bake?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The reason they wont get crispy is because of the lack of starch and more moisture. The best way would be to cut them, par boil, let dry and then fry.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

actually got em perfect! coated in oil ,S&P...in a 400 oven, keep flipping them until they were pretty much done, but still a little soft, then put the broiler on, and flipped once or twice....perfect!


----------



## robnoir (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had luck with cutting a sweet potato down to a julienne. Pre-heat the oven to 425 degrees. Dry sweet potatoes as much as possible. Bake for 9 - 11 minutes. Remove from oven and flip them to their other side. Bake for an additional 9 - 11 minutes. It takes some trial and error but this is the only thing that's worked for me.


----------

